# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un día en una granja

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Hoy nos hemos acercado para celebrar un cumpleaños hasta El Catllar, a un lugar llamado Mas de Teret, una antigua masía catalana que ahora se utiliza como granja para visitar y celebrar diferentes fiestas.
Aquí os dejo algunas fotos de los animales que se pueden ver.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!!

Buenas foto Sergi. Gracias por mostrarnos algunas nuevas fotos de Fauna.

Saludos cordiales

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos Sergi... muy buen sitio para pasar un gran día, los niños seguro que lo habrán pasado de lo lindo!!
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Estoy seguro que habéis pasado un buen día, y los crios seguro que han disfrutado un montón, eso más que una granja parece un zoológico  :Big Grin: 

En la penúltima foto se ve bien claro, (detras de los corrales de los caballos) que los cereales que hay sembrados están pidiendo el agua a gritos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias amigos.

Los críos se lo pasan en grande y toman contacto con la naturaleza, esperemos que su generación aprenda a ser más cuidadosa que nosotros.

Por aquí hace muchos meses que no llueve, el terreno en algunas zonas sse parece a un desierto.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Gracias amigos.
> 
> Los críos se lo pasan en grande y toman contacto con la naturaleza, esperemos que su generación aprenda a ser más cuidadosa que nosotros.
> 
> Por aquí hace muchos meses que no llueve, el terreno en algunas zonas sse parece a un desierto.
> 
> Un abrazo


Como he dicho en medio de los 2 mensajes de tu reportaje, buenas fotos y gracías.
Fíjate si ha llovido poco que no crecen ni malas hierbas en la huerta que tenemos en Cañada de Canara (Cehegín).

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias ceheginero joven  :Smile: 

No había visto tu mensaje :Embarrassment: , es verdad, en la mayoría de las fincas no se ve ni una mala hierba.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos geniales y simpaticas, me encanta la 1ª y 2ª.
Sin duda, un lugar encantador donde pasar un dia divertido

----------

